# Krib aggression



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

*Have you ever bred Kribs?*​
Yes872.73%No327.27%


----------



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

I have two Kribs, and i'm pretty sure that they are 1 male and 1 female. The 1 is very aggressive towards the other. They have been in a few different homes. They are now a 30g by themselves. I don't know how to stop the aggression or at least calm is down. 
Any suggestions would be greatly accepted.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Lots of guppies. If they have plenty of fish to chase around they may stop chasing each other. I have had guppies in the last three tanks with breeding pairs of kribs, at least to start, although once the kribs have a brood to protect, you may have to rescue the guppies. One of the first pairs of kribs that bred for me had no guppies in the tank, but did have angelfish tank mates, same role just the relative sizes reversed. I think they need something to warn off so that they feel they are good providers and can make the next step.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 12 gallon nanocube with 2 breeding pairs, and despite what is said about their agression (especially during breeding), Mine are fine as long as i remove the babies as soon as they can swim freely. However, my 4 kribs have grown up together as juvies and my tank has many places to hide with a cave, a DIY rock background with many crevasses and caves, and a densely planted substrate. I will admit i did get lucky with my 2 pairs accepting eachother, but i know my setup helped.good luck :thumb:


----------



## plv64f (Aug 22, 2008)

My guess is they are not yet paired. It may be worth adding another couple of Kribs to even out the agression and see if a pair forms. If you get a pair it will be fairly obvious and a good idea to return or pass on the spares. A few additional hardy fish can then take their place to help strengthen the pairs bond by providing a perceived threat to the offspring. Having something to protect the fry from isn't necessary, but works well for me.

------------------------

Mine are in a 200litre with pentazona barbs, BN plecs (which also breed every 4 weeks), and some rainbows.

The tank is well planted with half a dozen caves, so plenty of hiding places and territories.

The Kribs pretty much ignore everthing else unless breeding, then the chosen cave is protected (approx a cubic foot) with a bit of chasing. As soon as the other fish move away the chase stops and no damage has ever been done. Due to the potential threat of the other fish around them the pair protect the "cloud" of free swimmers in a similar manor for around another 6 weeks before letting them fend for themselves. It's generally around another 1-2 weeks before the flirting starts again, with up to another week before the female disappears to guard eggs again. The tank is well established and I've never needed to add fry food, although it may give faster growth. Friends who have bred Kribs in a tank without other occupants see the fry abandoned far earled and a new batch started sooner.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

We had two kribs, male and female. The male died (my fault) and we tried to find another to go in the tank with the female. She killed, I don't know, about 4-5 males before accepting one. We had to separate them because of the fighting. The female was alone and we added more caves and hiding spots, fake plants etc. Left them separate for a couple weeks then re-introduced the two back together. The male was kinda shy and found a cave to stay in, then chased the female everywhere. We thought we'd have to separate them again but it turned out okay. They stopped fighting and chasing and are now the most adorable things. Very, very calm and shy. Get along great, but do hide quite a bit. No fry, but I'm just glad they don't need two different tanks now. Hope this helps you because we had the problems too with aggression.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, just to add, the two kribs are alone in the tank. Nothing else. We tried to put a pleco in the tank with them and they nipped his fins so bad and killed him (within 2 days tops). So I'm guessing they can't have anything else in the same tank with them.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a small 1 inch panda cory cat with mine...they leave him alone completely


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

The cory cats are kinda cute. I wanted to put one in the Krib tank but I was scared that they would kill it. Thanks for the tip.

Btw, I was just wondering, the Kribs aren't too big on flake food. And those cichlid pellets (even though small) aren't well liked by the Kribs either. Is there something else I can try feeding them? They eat it, but it really doesn't look like they like it.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine are picky as well...I feed them flakes, NLS pellets, and frozen mysis shrimp.I just try and mix it up and whatever is left after they have picked through it is eaten by the kory cat


----------

